# Leaking carburetor troybilt trimmer



## Jasonrkba (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been fighting with this trimmer for awhile. When ever the gas cap is on it pushes gas up the lines and leaks out the carb. Vent valve is in good shape, new lines, filter, carburetor and gaskets. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

